# Buying something dialog



## Emanresu

Im trying to practice my finnish now by writing out sentences instead of memorizing words and phrases.Iam sorry my spelling in finnish is bad i need more practice

I made up the following conversation between two people at a store.

Store Clerk: Tervetuola minua kauppuan
Person: kiitos, kuinka se menee tännan?
Store Clerk: Se menee hyvin, kuinka voin minä auttua?
Person: Minä tarvinn austomon sandvetsiin
Store Clerk:kyllia

In english

Store Clerk: Welcome to my store
Person: how are you today?
Store clerk: Iam good how can i help?
Person: i need to buy a sandwich
Store clerk: sure


----------



## Hakro

This is great, Emanresu!

Of course there is still a lot of things to learn, but if you study seriously (as you seem to do) you'll learn it.

 Store Clerk: Tervetu*loa* *(*minu*n)* kaupp*a*an 
 Person: kiitos, kuinka *(*se*)* menee tän*ää*n?
 Store Clerk: *(*Se*)* menee hyvin, kuinka voin *(*minä*)* autt*a*a?
 Person: Minä tarvinn austomon sandvetsiin *Minun pitää ostaa voileipä *or rather *Haluaisin ostaa voileivän*
 Store Clerk:kyll*ä* or rather *selvä 

*The words that I put in parenthesis are not exactly wrong but usually they are omitted.

By the way, do people really say "I am good" in a situation like this?


----------



## Emanresu

kiitos

Thanks, my grandpa is teaching me Finnish and its been influenced with English. I was taught se menee hyvin was iam good and he said it's applicable and people know what you mean. He just says the Finn he knows is slightly slanged compared to Finland Finnish.

What does ommited mean?


----------



## Hakro

Emanresu said:


> What does ommited mean?


 *omit* = delete; skip over;  neglect 
*be omitted* = be excluded, be left out, be passed over, be disregarded


----------



## Emanresu

cool i would like to furthur expand on this while i can

another situation:

Person: Could i buy this bread? How much does it cost?
Store Clerk: $3.20

ill take a shot at it

Person: Voikto minä ostaa leipa? kuikna paljon tämä maksa
Store ClerK: kolme kaksikymentä

kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Emanresu said:


> Person: Voi*nk*o minä ostaa *tämän* lei*vän*? Kui*nk*a paljon tämä maksa*a?*
> Store ClerK: kolme kaksikymentä


----------

